# Musik-Aufnahme-Hardware (MP3-Player mit LineIn!?) gesucht..



## Suchfunktion (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach z.B. einem MP3-Player mit LineIn,
um auf Events die Musik unserer DJ's aufzunehmen.
(Also am besten direkt ueber einen Line Out-Ausgang am Mischpult den Ton parallel zur normalen Ausgabe auch aufnehmen.)

Was koennt ihr mir empfehlen?
Aufnahmedauer sollte schon mind. 8-10 Stunden betragen in guter (!!) Qualitaet,
da die Mixe dann zum Anhoeren schon eine gewisse Qualitaet besitzen sollen 

Es geht also primaer um die Aufnahme.
Die Abspielfunktion ist eigentlich egal und wird theoretisch garnicht benoetigt.

Qualitaet (Aufnahme) und Quantitaet (Speicher) muessen gegeben sein und sind die einzigen voraussetzungen..
(Also ueberfluessiger Kram wie Display oder Equalizer, oder was auch immer werden nicht dringend benoetigt, wobei ein Display schon vorteilhaft waer. Aber wirklich nur primaer wichtig..)


Also, her mit euren Ideen 

mfg
Suchfunktion


----------



## chmee (17. Oktober 2006)

Wenn man bei  mp3 player line in eingibt, finden sich so einige Geräte.

Eine Empfehlung kann ich Dir nicht aussprechen, aber Tipps, die Dir die Entscheidung
und die Arbeit erleichtern:

*1*. Das Gerät sollte eine LineIn-Regelung haben, denn was auf dem Pult zu hören/sehen ist, kann schon ein komplett übersteuerter Pegel auf dem Recorder sein. Abgesehen davon haben DJs die Angewohnheit, mit dem Abend lauter zu werden, also genug Headroom lassen.
*2*. Wenn das Gerät keine Wahl zwischen verschiedenen Kompressionsraten zulässt, würde ich es auch nicht nehmen. Bei 128kBit nimmst Du alles in Kauf, aber keine gute Aufnahme. Noch nicht mal das Nachbessern zuhause gelingt.
*3*. Bei Pegelspitzen - und die gibt es öfter bei Vinylarbeit - hast Du sofort einen deutlich hörbaren Crack drin. Furchtbar ! Da hilft nur ein Peaklimiter davor. Der ist eingebaut in Geräten der >1000EUR-Klasse.


Also Doch :
--> Meine Empfehlung lautet demnach, diese billigen Plastikdinger im Laden zu lassen und etwas mit Klasse auszuwählen. Ist nicht billig, aber preiswert und vor Allem in jeder Lebenslage nutzbar !

Beispiele:
Edirol R1/R4/R9, M-Audio MicroTrack 2496, Sony MZ-RH1, Marantz PMD660, Gemini IKey
Alternativ:
Boss BR600, Tascam DP01, FOstex MR08-MKII

mfg chmee


----------



## Suchfunktion (1. November 2006)

danke chmee 
Werd mich mal umschauen


----------

